#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Χάρης - Καταγραφή (Φύλλο Καταγραφής Αυθαιρεσιών Ν.4014/11)

## Xάρης

Πρόγραμμα "Καταγραφή" σε μορφή Excel '97, για τη συμπλήρωση του φύλλου καταγραφής αυθαίρετης κατασκευής και υπολογισμού ενιαίου ειδικού προστίμου που απαιτείται σύμφωνα με τον Ν.4014/11.
Το πρόστιμο υπολογίζεται αυτόματα.
Θα το βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

eli, niantons, sketch, Γιάννης Γ

----------

